# Swift Kontiki 669 2013 alarm/tracker



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi I am trying to get an insurance quote, for a Swift Kontiki 669 reg in March 2013, the company wants to know if it has a Cat 1 alarm or Cat 5 or 6 Tracker fitted. The company I am buying it from are now closed for chrimbo, I have an appointment to pick it up on the 28th Dec but can't contact them prior to this. So does anyone know if this motorhome had an alarm or tracker fitted as standard, I've checked the Swift site and the 2015 models are fitted with a tracker as standard but no info on older models. Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi,
I have an Autocruise ( Swift ) April 2013. It has a tracker which was installed by Swift. Mine is Thatcham 7. My insurance company were happy with that. 
I think the difference, is that the Thatcham 7 does not "talk" to Tracker until they activate it. You have to phone tracker and tell them that it has been stolen before they activate and trace it.
The problem with this system is, if you store it away from home, it could be gone for weeks before you found out. By this time it would be in another country.

Regards Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just to bump this thread, 
I would say that there is no alarm fitted only the factory immobiliser, As to tracker, that is an extra as well, If you do not want the extra cost, as the difference in insurance discount is nowhere near that cost,shop around for insurance.
Until you actually pay and sign on the dotted line you do not need insurance, so maybe just collect it a day or two later and use the time to arrange the insurance deal you want.

cabby

although I do understand you wanting it parked outside.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I've asked the question on Swift Talk on behalf of the OP.

From the 2012 brochure (2013MY), all Kontikis are fitted with a "Tracker Retrieve" system. http://www.tracker.co.uk/products/tracker-retrieve/ The brochures can be found in the archive section on the Swift Group website http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/swif...on-tiki/Swift Kontiki Motorhome Sept 2012.pdf

See the FAQs here http://www.tracker.co.uk/faqs/, Tracker Retrieve is a Cat 7.

Edit - one of the Swift guys on Swift Talk has just confirmed it's a Cat 7, the same type fitted on the 2013MY MHs as the one fitted on the current 2015MY MHs.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys, much appreciated.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to add that Swift guy has confirmed immobiliser fitted to the Fiat side of things. No alarm as many owners have their preferences.

HTH.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you saying that all the new 2015 kontiki vans come with Fiat immobiliser but no alarm, tracker fitted as standard.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, that's what Swift have said.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wonder if they have bought out a security firm then. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Tracker/alarm*

I had the same query on my previous Motorhome just went to a different ins company, the discount for the tracker given is not that much.
Then had a Strickback & gps800 fitted by Vanbitz. If it went off you could not hear yourself think. Not one false alarm in the four years I had the van. The GPS800 is simm based no monitoring charges. New van has a That Cat 1 alarm fitted sounds like a sparrow with a sore throat.


----------

